# Go Spurs Go! I'm jumpin on the bandwagon just for one thing....



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

My Warriors lost to Jazz. First of all win this series against Suns which you guys will. Then beat that Utah Jazz ***. **** Utah Jazz!! I'm a fan just for this.

dont mask


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

WarriorFan64 said:


> My Warriors lost to Jazz. First of all win this series against Suns which you guys will. Then beat that Utah Jazz ***. **** Utah Jazz!! I'm a fan just for this.


Nothing wrong with more supporters. Welcome to the bandwagon.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

LineOFire said:


> Nothing wrong with more supporters. Welcome to the bandwagon.


amen


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

By why root for the spurs over the suns? Do you think the spurs have a better chance beating the suns, or do you just down right not like the suns? Either way, welcome aboard.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

^ 'cuz i think the jazz would have a better chance on winning against the suns than the spurs, no? i dunno that's just me talking....


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

XxMia_9xX said:


> ^ 'cuz i think the jazz would have a better chance on winning against the suns than the spurs, no? i dunno that's just me talking....


no way man. the jazz seem to own the spurs...always beating them at the last sec. specifically mehmet 'the spurs killer' okur


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Both teams would easily take the Jazz in a 7 game series.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Should be a great series. Just glad to have more people doubting the jazz.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

AK-47 said:


> Should be a great series. Just glad to have more people doubting the jazz.


I'm glad to have you doubting the Spurs.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

LineOFire said:


> I'm glad to have you doubting the Spurs.


Ummm, I haven't doubted the spurs at all. They are the best team in the playoffs, but for the jazz to be the best they have to beat the best.


----------



## Kidafer16 (May 20, 2007)

dirty dirty spurs


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Lousy, lousy Kings.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

WarriorFan64 said:


> My Warriors lost to Jazz. First of all win this series against Suns which you guys will. Then beat that Utah Jazz ***. **** Utah Jazz!! I'm a fan just for this.
> 
> dont mask


How classy.


----------



## Kidafer16 (May 20, 2007)

ezealen said:


> Lousy, lousy Kings.


lol ok good one


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Kidafer16 said:


> lol ok good one


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: it was quite hilar


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

unluckyseventeen said:


> How classy.


There is absolutely nothing wrong with rooting against the team that beat yours. Can you honestly say that you yourself have never done it?


----------

